# Ollech & Wajs Legitimate Or Not?



## hinich

I had never heard of Ollech & Wajs before and have never seen these watches in any store. Although all the information that I have found about this company seems to say that these watches were quite popular with GIs during Vietnam, I have yet to see any vintage watches for sale. Moreover, all the information that I have found seems to be just copies of the same article. Is this a real watch company with a history or just a fictitious front for somebody selling knock-offs?

Sorry, but I am just suspicious about doing business on the net.

Any Info?


----------



## Roy

100% Legit and the history is true.

I have sold loads of vintage O&W watches.

If you have a look here on the sales site there are some 1960's and 70s Chronograph watches.

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Chronograph.html


----------



## rhaythorne

Welcome to the forum hinich.

Yes, O&W are a real company with a history. As far as I know, the company was formed in the mid-1950's and sold "sports" and "military" watches via mail order. Nowadays, the mail order idea has been largely replaced by the Internet which is why you don't see O&W watches in the shops. Today, the company is headed-up by Albert Wajs, one of the two original owners of the company.

If you look at the sales section of this site [EDIT] i.e. follow Roy's link







[/EDIT], you will find several vintage and many modern O&W's for sale.

They are, in my opinion, good quality watches and extremely good value for money. I have two - a modern M1 divers watch and a NOS Early Bird (well, ex- JoT really







)

*O&W M1*










*O&W Early Bird*


----------



## hinich

Very good guys. But of course the next nert questions would be how does one know if YOU are legit?

And of course we'd then have to ask if the person vouching for you is legit?

And so on.









Thanks


----------



## hinich

Thanks,

Just kidding of couse. The watches look nice and rugged and come at a very good price.


----------



## rhaythorne

hinich said:


> Very good guys. But of course the next nert questions would be how does one know if YOU are legit?
> 
> And of course we'd then have to ask if the person vouching for you is legit?
> 
> And so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You don't know. But you have to trust somebody eventually or just give up on the whole idea.


----------



## Roy

I know for sure because I have copies 1960's paperwork from the diving tests of the O&W Carribean watches. I also speak to Mr. Wajs almost every week, he is now in his 80's.


----------



## JoT

Welcome to the forum hinich

Mr wajs started producing watches in 1956 with his partner Mr Ollech, a number of models were popular with US Forces in Vietnam in the 1960's. In the 1980's O&W stopped production during what is often referred to as the "quartz crisis".

With the resurgence of interest in mechanical watches Mr Wajs started production again under the guise of A I Wajs Army Watches which owns the brand name Ollech and Wajs and all the old stock.

They are good value for money in my opinion; and if you are looking for a "new old stock" vintage Roy can often get them from Mr Wajs.

That is of course if I actually exist and am not some mysterious function of the internet designed to trap unsuspecting watch enthusiasts


----------



## raketakat

JoT said:


> That is of course if I actually exist and am not some mysterious function of the internet designed to trap unsuspecting watch enthusiasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Always thought you were














.

I was reading Schopenhauer just the other day







.....


----------



## ESL

I still think you actually ARE Mr. Wajs, Roy
















Welcome hinich, and I'll add my vote. I've just posted this little beauty in the "Best watch I ever owned" thread.

Ollech and Wajs Mirage III.










Incidentally hinich, if you want to purchase an O&W without risk, from a reliable and trustworthy source, Roy really is your best bet.


----------



## hinich

JoT said:


> Welcome to the forum hinich
> 
> Mr wajs started producing watches in 1956 with his partner Mr Ollech, a number of models were popular with US Forces in Vietnam in the 1960's. In the 1980's O&W stopped production during what is often referred to as the "quartz crisis".
> 
> With the resurgence of interest in mechanical watches Mr Wajs started production again under the guise of A I Wajs Army Watches which owns the brand name Ollech and Wajs and all the old stock.
> 
> They are good value for money in my opinion; and if you are looking for a "new old stock" vintage Roy can often get them from Mr Wajs.
> 
> That is of course if I actually exist and am not some mysterious function of the internet designed to trap unsuspecting watch enthusiasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## rhaythorne

JoT said:



> That is of course if I actually exist and am not some mysterious function of the internet designed to trap unsuspecting watch enthusiasts


Hmmm, JoT = John's only Theoretical? And in reality doesn't exist at all









I've broken the spell and the Early Bird has disappeared in a puff of smoke


----------



## hinich

ESL said:


> I still think you actually ARE Mr. Wajs, Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome hinich, and I'll add my vote. I've just posted this little beauty in the "Best watch I ever owned" thread.
> 
> Ollech and Wajs Mirage III.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally hinich, if you want to purchase an O&W without risk, from a reliable and trustworthy source, Roy really is your best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Ah, little did you all know that Mr. Wajs has been working all these years for the just disclosed Department of Homeland Security. You should all be expecting a visit form some CIA agent for your suspicious interests in time keeping devices.


----------



## hinich

hinich said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think you actually ARE Mr. Wajs, RoyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome hinich, and I'll add my vote. I've just posted this little beauty in the "Best watch I ever owned" thread.
> 
> Ollech and Wajs Mirage III.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally hinich, if you want to purchase an O&W without risk, from a reliable and trustworthy source, Roy really is your best bet.
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, little did you all know that Mr. Wajs has been working all these years for the just disclosed Department of Homeland Security. You should all be expecting a visit form some CIA agent for your suspicious interests in time keeping devices.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Hmmm, What if this Roy character is indeed Mr. Wajs.


----------



## Stan

Roy is a figment of my imagination, until the credit card bill comes in.










Many watch brands are less well known to people than the likes of Omega etc because the mechanical watch market is a little niche. Most people will never have heard of the likes of O&W or Zeno but they are real and so am I.

O&W seem to have a bit of individuality about them too, if I was into Mil/Dive watches I certainly consider one.

I may get my hair permed and dive a Ford Capri very quickly and then I'll have to have an O&W.


----------



## rhaythorne

Stan said:



> I may get my hair permed and dive a Ford Capri very quickly and then I'll have to have an O&W.










Maybe Mr. Wajs is retiring from the Dept. of Homeland Security and taking over from George Cowley as head of CI5!

I've been tempted by these, like the one on the current update:

*O&W Arogno*


----------



## JoT

raketakat said:


> I was reading Schopenhauer just the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​












Isnt he the one hat thinks mankind is born evil?


----------



## DaveE

hinich said:


> I had never heard of Ollech & Wajs before and have never seen these watches in any store. Although all the information that I have found about this company seems to say that these watches were quite popular with GIs during Vietnam, I have yet to see any vintage watches for sale. Moreover, all the information that I have found seems to be just copies of the same article. Is this a real watch company with a history or just a fictitious front for somebody selling knock-offs?
> 
> Sorry, but I am just suspicious about doing business on the net.
> 
> Any Info?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I think that O&W must be a sinister front for a CIA-NSA-DIA-JFK-BBC-HGV-military-industrial complex with an alien agenda led by David Icke























However, I can neither confirm nor deny that the above is


















Dave


----------



## Stan

DaveE said:


> hinich said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of Ollech & Wajs before and have never seen these watches in any store. Although all the information that I have found about this company seems to say that these watches were quite popular with GIs during Vietnam, I have yet to see any vintage watches for sale. Moreover, all the information that I have found seems to be just copies of the same article. Is this a real watch company with a history or just a fictitious front for somebody selling knock-offs?
> 
> Sorry, but I am just suspicious about doing business on the net.
> 
> Any Info?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I think that O&W must be a sinister front for a CIA-NSA-DIA-JFK-BBC-HGV-military-industrial complex with an alien agenda led by David Icke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I can neither confirm nor deny that the above is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I'd better stick with a G10, I can't cope with abbreviations.

Might still get a perm though.









Blue hair mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## raketakat

JoT said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading Schopenhauer just the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt he the one hat thinks mankind is born evil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

No - I'm more concerned that I haven't willed O&W into my world yet. All I have is images on this screen







.


----------



## raketakat

BTW John, you're not evil







, just a bit naughty now and again














.


----------



## JoT

raketakat said:


> BTW John, you're not evil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just a bit naughty now and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## Griff

What's with.................a bit!!!


----------



## Jak

Yeah not to overlook that OW sent Rolex and Omega back to the drawing board as their Carribean 1000 watched those watches explode during pressure testing. Also, even though OMEGA went into space during the 60s "Rocket Years", the ground control guys were wearing the OWs tech watches-Von Braun one of them. But I love the company's humble profile and let their gear speak for itself.


----------

